# Best floatation device for toddler in pool



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

So we're going on a mini vacation this weekend and need something for DS to wear in the pool to help him float.

Which kind is the best?

Here's some that I had in mind...

http://www.onestepahead.com/product/86242/743/118.html

http://www.aqua-man.com/row_num.asp?...3302&froogle=1

Thanks


----------

